# Its Back Oldie Waltham



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I had it almost one day, well one winding, arrived bloody well almost frozen and snapped its mainspring. After a couple weeks arrived back today with new mainspring under warranty, running tickety boo now

Nothing really special just another oldie. It is 60mm quite large and from 1890. Other than its condition and size nothing super special, 11 jewel.

Just can't capture its snow white dial and blu hands today for some reason, maybe the lighting this aft, but enjoy regardless. Never should have stopped enamel dials they are so brilliant and glossy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Dunno when I see one reasonable and nice I can't resist


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Always a great choice! Congrats!

Andreas


----------

